# Miniature East Indiaman



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I have just been digging through my old photographs. I completed this representative model of an old East Indiaman (1834) in April, 1996. It was built to a scale of 16'=1" & the length on the waterline is eight inches. I don't normally build sailing ships of such an early era, but this one made a pleasant change. The cost of materials was only a few pounds. The most expensive materials were the picture glass for the case & the plasticene for the sea. I discontinued glass cases quite a while ago following a number of breakages in transit.


----------

